# Step7 No-Know-How



## funkey (21 März 2011)

Hallo!
Wollte euch hier nur mal kurz mein kleines Programm zum Ein- und Ausschalten des Baustein-Know-How-Schutzes bei Step7-Projekten vorstellen.

Anbei Zip-Datei mit Exe und Quelle!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tomster (16 Dezember 2021)

Kann man auch ein KnowHow Schutz deativieren wenn man das Offline Programm nicht hat. 
Also online in der CPU. Wenn man es speichert habe ich ja nur die ungeschützten Bausteine.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Dezember 2021)

Tomster schrieb:


> Kann man auch ein KnowHow Schutz deativieren wenn man das Offline Programm nicht hat.
> Also online in der CPU.


Man kann das Programm vorher aus der CPU herausladen ins PG ...



Tomster schrieb:


> Wenn man es speichert habe ich ja nur die ungeschützten Bausteine.


???

Harald


----------



## Tomster (17 Dezember 2021)

Lade das Programm ins PG. Online sehe ich alle Bausteine. Sehe auch die geschützen aber die Programmierung nicht.
Wenn ich es speicher und das Projekt öffne sehe ich nur die ungeschützen Bausteine die anderen nicht.
2te Bild sehe ich wenn ich die Station ins PG geladen habe. Erstes Bild wenn ich online bin. Wenn ich das Projekt speicher sehe ich nur die Bausteine wo ins PG geladen worden ist


----------



## Peter Gedöns (17 Dezember 2021)

ich habe die Bilder nur kurz überflogen , du hast doch alle Bausteine .
Die SXX Baustein sind Systembausteine die kannst du nicht ins PG laden .


----------



## centipede (17 Dezember 2021)

Ich denke hier werden Onboard Systembausteine mit Know How geschützten Bausteinen verwechselt.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Dezember 2021)

Ich schätze mal, in so einem Mini-Programm wird auch kaum was KnowHow-geschützt sein...

Wenn Du in der ONLINE-Ansicht einfach die Ansicht umstellst: "Ansicht > Details", dann gibt es eine Spalte "KNOW HOW Schutz" (bei mir die dritte Spalte), da wird bei KnowHow-geschützten Bausteinen "Ja" angezeigt.

SFBxx und SFCxx sind Systembausteine, die kann man nicht aus der CPU herausladen und auch nicht den Code ansehen. Die kann man markieren und dann F1 drücken, dann erhält man eine ausführliche Beschreibung des Bausteins.

Harald


----------



## Tomster (17 Dezember 2021)

Ja leider KnowHow Schutz


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Dezember 2021)

Tomster schrieb:


> Ja leider KnowHow Schutz


Das sind die Systembausteine!!!!!

Mit denen hast du nichts am Hut. Das eigentliche Programm hat keinen Schutz.

Von OB1 bis runter zum DB60 ist das geschriebene SPS Programm, den Rest brauchst du nicht beachten.


----------



## Tomster (17 Dezember 2021)

Das ist die Systembausteine brauche ich nicht. Wenn die CPU mal defekt ist kann ich das gespeicherte Programm reinspielen und es funktioniert wieder?


----------



## Kieler (16 Januar 2022)

Tomster schrieb:


> Das ist die Systembausteine brauche ich nicht. Wenn die CPU mal defekt ist kann ich das gespeicherte Programm reinspielen und es funktioniert wieder?


Ja


----------

